# Pokemon & Nobunaga's Ambition



## Ibuuyk (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, I'm not kidding.  An historical Pokemon game based in ancient Japan.  Here's the trailer to this legendary piece of insulting turd :

[video=youtube;u34bzH5Eo04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u34bzH5Eo04[/video]

There's even Mewtwo in there, he wasn't even born at the time.  Godammit Nintendo, why do you allow monstrosities like these to roam the Earth?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay, it's a crossover game. I think you can set aside all the intricacies of Pokemon's folklore.

I'm kind of torn about this. For one, I love Pokemon and I love TBS games. And I love the artwork and the character designs look fantastic. But when the trailer went to the gameplay, I was underwhelmed. My first impression is that it's like Final Fantasy Tactics but... worse. The graphics feel really dated, even for a DS game- it's borderline GBA graphics. And the environments are kind of ugly, too. If it wasn't Pokemon, I probably wouldn't even give this game a second look.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 17, 2011)

Sure, the graphics look poor, but the gameplay seems interesting...
And I couldn't help but notice
"LOL I HAVE AN ARTICUNO"
"LOL I HAVE A GROUDON"
"LOL I HAVE A MEWTWO"
"....eevee? ;c"


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 17, 2011)

aw the japanese generals don't seem to do much of anything other than story, which sadens me. ;-;


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> aw the japanese generals don't seem to do much of anything other than story, which sadens me. ;-;


Sure they do! They've got CO Powers!


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2011)

I see Oda Nobunaga, Takeda Shingen, Date Masamune, Uesugi Kenshin, and I THINK Mori Motonari. No idea who the females are. I imagine one of them should be Tokugawa (unless who I think is Masamune is actually Tokugawa, which actually makes more sense seeing as he's got two eyes). Can't imagine Sengoku-era without the Hojo, too. Maybe Ashikaga? That leaves out the Chosokabe, Otomo, Shimazu, Honganji, Miyoshi, possibly either the Date or Tokugawa/Matsudaira...

... Aaaaand most of the people who care are on the PokÃ©mon side of the fence, not the Nobunaga side. 

EDIT: Nevermind, they have character links at the top of the page. Hero, Heroine, Nobunaga, ... Oichi?! ... Mitsuhide Akechi, Shingen and Kenshin. ... Why Oichi? :|


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

I've never even heard of Nobunaga's Ambition before. When I saw its Wikipedia page and the massive list of games in its series, I was floored. It really makes me wonder _why_ I've never heard of it.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2011)

The games prior to the most recent titles have always been hard to get into. A friend of mine who's a huge fan of the series still can't properly figure out how to play the older games. Iron Triangle (PS2) is the most accessible title in the series to get into it in my opinion. If I'm not mistaken, it plays a lot like a realtime Civilization game (I haven't played much Civ personally, so I can't say for sure).

Either way, Nobunaga's Ambition is all about Sengoku-era Japan, so virtually all of the characters in it (and in the new PokÃ©mon game) are actual historical figures. It's an incredibly interesting time and place in history. I have to wonder how PokÃ©mon will fit into it, or vice-versa.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Sure they do! They've got CO Powers!


That's not really the type of fighting i care for >.>


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Sure, the graphics look poor, but the gameplay seems interesting...
> And I couldn't help but notice
> "LOL I HAVE AN ARTICUNO"
> "LOL I HAVE A GROUDON"
> ...



Eevee is the best :3


----------



## Waffles (Dec 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Eevee is the best :3



Minus it's gonna get it's ASS handed to it by everyone else's pokemon.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't get it.  :<


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I've never even heard of Nobunaga's Ambition before. When I saw its Wikipedia page and the massive list of games in its series, I was floored. It really makes me wonder _why_ I've never heard of it.



Lol, I didn't even know there was such a thing as a Nobunaga's Ambition serie before you pointed it out.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Minus it's gonna get it's ASS handed to it by everyone else's pokemon.



Charm, Substitute, Sand Attack, Last Resort

I will annoy you to death

Also, "Here Eevee, hold this pretty stone!" *Eevee evolved into Killing Machine!*


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Also, "Here Eevee, hold this pretty stone!" *Eevee evolved into Killing Machine!*


Unless it's a Fire Stone.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 18, 2011)

I just don't know anymore.

Does this mean Nintendo are out of ideas? Will they finally stop creating new, increasingly disappointing PokÃ©mon?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Does this mean Nintendo are out of ideas?


I can't believe you're saying that when they're the ones pioneering the next generation of game consoles.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I can't believe you're saying that when they're the ones pioneering the next generation of game consoles.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M


Post that again when Microsoft releases their new Xbox before the Wii U.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 18, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> I just don't know anymore.
> 
> Does this mean Nintendo are out of ideas? Will they finally stop creating new, increasingly disappointing PokÃ©mon?



Following the usual pattern, they'll release Pokemon Gray in 2012, then remakes of Ruby/Sapphire.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 18, 2011)

and it will print money


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Unless it's a Fire Stone.



poor Flareon

At least you're still adorbs, right Flareon? Yes you are! You're the floofiest Eeveelution! Who's a floofy Pokemon? You! That's right!

you know maybe this is their answer to players asking them to do something DIFFERENT with the franchise

"you didn't say what KIND of 'different'! Mohohohoho!"

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't Nobunaga's Ambition a KOEI franchise? Did Nintendo gobble up KOEI while I wasn't looking?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't Nobunaga's Ambition a KOEI franchise? Did Nintendo gobble up KOEI while I wasn't looking?


Nintendo's done plenty of crossovers before. Fortune Street was released earlier this month and it's a crossover of Mario and Dragon Quest.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Charm, Substitute, Sand Attack, Last Resort
> 
> I will annoy you to death
> 
> Also, "Here Eevee, hold this pretty stone!" *Eevee evolved into Killing Machine!*



Minus Articuno will just spam ice beam, aerial ace for death
Groudon has earthquake, fire blast
Mewtwo can learn anything, so :I
And plus, most of the eeveelutions aren't that great either.  And I doubt you can evolve your eevee!


----------



## Rhodri (Dec 18, 2011)

At least it isn't following the footsteps of damn near all other Pokemon games: 'We got it right the first time... and then had no idea where to go from there.' [SUP][_*citation needed*_][/SUP]

Seems a bit like it should be called 'Pokemon: Tactics (also, Japan)'. Might be worth playing, but I shall have my reservations until I know a bit more about it.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I can't believe you're saying that when they're the ones pioneering the next generation of game consoles.



You forgot the :V face.

The Wii U is ridiculous. I'd sooner never play another game again than be seen with that 'controller'.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> The Wii U is ridiculous. I'd sooner never play another game again than be seen with that 'controller'.


Seriously? You hate the controller that much? Do you hate the DS too? Because it's pretty much the same idea, and if that's the case, then there's no reason for you to have even clicked this topic.


----------



## RagnarokChu (Dec 18, 2011)

I would buy this because I like the pokemon games that attempt to do something else.

Like the mystery dungeon series.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Seriously? You hate the controller that much? Do you hate the DS too? Because it's pretty much the same idea, and if that's the case, then there's no reason for you to have even clicked this topic.



Easy there, fanboy. I'm just a guy with an opinion, and right now I'm saying the Wii U looks ridiculous. My opinion may change when I actually get to play one, like with the 3DS.

And even if I did hate the DS, why shouldn't I have clicked on this topic? I've been following the PokÃ©mon series since I was 9 and am still interested to see where it's going, despite not being much of a gamer anymore.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2011)

Waffles said:


> And plus, most of the eeveelutions aren't that great either.  And I doubt you can evolve your eevee!



Vaporeon, Jolteon and Espeon are LETHAL.  Espeon's a great Special Sweeper, and Jolteon isn't shabby either.  Vaporeon is slower than the other two but the incredible bulky defenses make up for it.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I can't believe you're saying that when they're the ones pioneering the next generation of game consoles.


Are... Are you serious or being sarcastic?

Because if you're serious... Wow. This is exactly how Nintendo stays in business after keeping the same console going for over a decade with the only major innovations or even really major changes made along the way being a controller.

Wii-U is a console that will reportedly be slightly more powerful than the PS3 (which is neither difficult, nor expensive, nor impressive to do nowadays), whose claim to fame will be a tablet-style controller for a single player, with the others still using Wii-motes. 3DS is a handheld that does little more than the DS did, with a beefier processor and much worse battery life. Screen resolution is the same, and the extra horsepower is wasted on the 3D effect that by and large adds nothing to gameplay.

Meanwhile, there are mobile phones that do a better job graphically than the 3DS, and in terms of battery life, too. PS Vita will at least be comparable to most mobiles by the time it releases in terms of capability, though it's probably going to die on the vine because of Sony's lust for proprietary storage formats.

My computer is already quite a bit more powerful than the Wii-U, and the next generation of consoles from Sony and Microsoft will be, too.

As for Nintendo's software, people don't seem to mind that they've been releasing not much more than rehashes of the same games over and over again, which is fine I guess, but definitely not high up on the pioneering scale.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't care about their machine's specs.  I care about the software I see for it.  I'm a little weird this way but I don't care if a game is TEXT ONLY, if it's fun.  Run it on a TI-82, for all I care.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 18, 2011)

i don't care for the soft ware or hard ware, i care for the games.... :I


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i don't care for the soft ware or hard ware, i care for the games.... :I



Games are software.  :|


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 18, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i don't care for the *soft ware* or hard ware, i care for the *games*.... :I


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Games are software.  :|


well you learn something new every day. X3


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Easy there, fanboy. I'm just a guy with an opinion, and right now I'm saying the Wii U looks ridiculous. My opinion may change when I actually get to play one, like with the 3DS.
> 
> And even if I did hate the DS, why shouldn't I have clicked on this topic? I've been following the PokÃ©mon series since I was 9 and am still interested to see where it's going, despite not being much of a gamer anymore.


Because if you already don't like the DS, entering a topic for a DS game would just cause frustration for everybody. Why do you still follow Pokemon if you don't like what they're doing with it? It's never going back to the way it was, so you're just going to continue to get disappointed.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I don't care about their machine's specs.  I care about the software I see for it.  I'm a little weird this way but I don't care if a game is TEXT ONLY, if it's fun.  Run it on a TI-82, for all I care.


If that's in response to me, what I was getting at is that Nintendo's "next-gen" console is more or less in line with the current-gen consoles. The Wii is almost literally a gussied-up Gamecube. My point overall is that Nintendo isn't really pioneering anything right now, much less the next generation of consoles as SirRob suggested. I also happen to think Ninty's software lineup isn't entirely compelling or original, either, but I'm sure there are quite a few out there who would disagree.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Are... Are you serious or being sarcastic?
> 
> Because if you're serious... Wow. This is exactly how Nintendo stays in business after keeping the same console going for over a decade with the only major innovations or even really major changes made along the way being a controller.
> 
> ...


Haha. Innovation isn't about the raw power of the consoles. Innovation is about doing something new. The Wii U offers a different gaming experience than anything seen before.

So you say the only difference is the controller? Well the controller is _very_ different. And the controller is an extremely important part of the gaming experience- it is what allows you to actually, you know, play the game. You can't just brush that aside like it's no big deal.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2011)

If Nintendo has lost its magic, I really don't think gamers would be well-served by a 2 horse race between Sony and Microsoft.  There needs to be someone else in the race.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 18, 2011)

Tycho said:


> If Nintendo has lost its magic, I really don't think gamers would be well-served by a 2 horse race between Sony and Microsoft.  There needs to be someone else in the race.



Maybe then those pathetic console gamers will realize that PC gamers are the true master race.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

By the way, why is everyone attacking me for saying 'pioneering the next generation of gaming'? I mean, they're the first ones who are making a new console. Microsoft and Sony will release theirs shortly after in response, and we'll be in a new generation. Because Nintendo's the one that's going to be starting this, I said what I said. As much as I like defending Nintendo, that's what my post was supposed to imply, nothing more.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Because if you already don't like the DS, entering a topic for a DS game would just cause frustration for everybody. Why do you still follow Pokemon if you don't like what they're doing with it? It's never going back to the way it was, so you're just going to continue to get disappointed.



Because like I said, I'm interested to see where the series is going. I do the same with Sonic and Mario. I did not see a crossover with a tactical RPG series happening, and even though I don't like those types of games it's still interesting to see.

And for the record, I am partial to bit of DS every now and again.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Haha. Innovation isn't about the raw power of the consoles. Innovation is about doing something new.


Yeah, I didn't say it did have anything to do with the raw power of the consoles - I brought that up because the Wii is more at home competing against the PS2 and X-Box classic than the current-gen lineup, and with good reason - Nintendo didn't actually bother doing much of anything to update the Gamecube when they converted it to the Wii. The two are virtually identical. It's no coincidence that the Gamecube emulator, Dolphin, added support for the Wii, nor is it coincidence that virtually any homebrew software made for the Gamecube is easily run on the Wii. What I'm saying is, the only innovation that Nintendo brought forward with the Wii was the controller.



> The Wii U offers a different gaming experience than anything seen before.


Sure, if you've never used an iPad. Nintendo isn't doing anything new here, especially when you consider that only one player at a time can use the Wii-U controller, and that using the controller limits you to its style of gameplay (which is to say tablet/touch style gameplay).



> So you say the only difference is the controller? Well the controller is _very_ different. And the controller is an extremely important part of the gaming experience- it is what allows you to actually, you know, play the game. You can't just brush that aside like it's no big deal.


I can and will. They were the ones to popularize it, and I gave points to them for innovation there in that post, but the Wii controller happened to not work well for a fair number of game styles - For example, there's a reason why Call of Duty (which I personally hate, but bear with me on this) is huge on the 360 and PS3, but doesn't sell well at all on the Wii by comparison. The motion controls that shipped with the original Wiimote were flaky at best, and Wii MotionPlus was basically a great big "whoops, we kind of didn't finish the product the first time around, here's what it's supposed to do", in response to the better-performing Move. As a result of the bolt-on, not much software actually uses the WMP, and software that _does_, requires the purchase of a new Wiimote or tracking down a WMP attachment (bulking up existing Wiimotes). The total cost for a single complete Wiimote prior to WMP-integrated Wiimotes was $100 - $50 for the 'mote, $25 for the Nunchuck and $25 for the WMP. The sporadic lack of support for all the official peripherals (even the nunchuck) also causes problems, because there are actually games that tell you to plug in and unplug peripherals at certain points in the game (Mario Party immediately comes to mind, though I'm sure I've seen others).



SirRob said:


> By the way, why is everyone attacking me for saying 'pioneering the next generation of gaming'? I mean, they're the first ones who are making a new console. Microsoft and Sony will release theirs shortly after in response, and we'll be in a new generation. Because Nintendo's the one that's going to be starting this, I said what I said. As much as I like defending Nintendo, that's what my post was supposed to imply, nothing more.


Because Nintendo isn't "pioneering" anything, much less the "next generation" of gaming. We've all known that Sony and MSFT have been working on follow-up consoles for some time now. Their release cycles traditionally prove as much. Nintendo coming out with theirs first doesn't necessarily mean that they're pioneering anything, just that the Wii is an extremely tired platform that more or less has long ago hit its apex in terms of ability (hell, so have the far more powerful PS3 and 360). More specifically, now that Sony and MSFT also have motion controls, Nintendo no longer has any strategic advantage over the competition. They need to put something out, soon, or else bleed out money and market share. It's basically as simple as that.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Because like I said, I'm interested to see where the series is going. I do the same with Sonic and Mario. I did not see a crossover with a tactical RPG series happening, and even though I don't like those types of games it's still interesting to see.
> 
> And for the record, I am partial to bit of DS every now and again.


Well like I said, you're just going to keep getting disappointed. They're not going to retcon new Pokemon.

So then, if you're okay with the DS, what exactly makes the Wii U controller so ridiculous? Like I said, it's a similar concept.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Dec 18, 2011)

Seems like an interesting little game. I already like Pokemon and I've actually been playing Dynasty Warriors 4 (on the trusty ol' PS2) just for a change of pace from my usual games.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> So then, if you're okay with the DS, what exactly makes the Wii U controller so ridiculous? Like I said, it's a similar concept.



The DS has proven itself to be an excellent handheld, with a decent game library to go with it. But just because touchscreen worked well on the DS does not mean it'll work well on a console. When sitting playing games in the comfort of my home, I find it ridiculous that Nintendo expects me to play them on a 6 inch controller rather than a 42 inch tv. Of course, I welcome them to prove me wrong. I'm just saying that on paper, it sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

Runefox said:


> post


What? The entirety of your previous post was about the power of the consoles, except for the last part. You're just comparing graphics and power, and I don't think those are the only two factors in making a next generation console. We're just going to have to disagree here.

Comparing the Wii U to the iPad... That is serious apples to oranges. They have completely different applications...

You say the Wii and Wii U limit the gaming experience. I say it offers new gaming experiences that other consoles can't offer. 

You can't say that about the cost for Wii stuff... Microsoft and Sony are way worse when it comes to cost.

You say they're not pioneering anything, but if Microsoft and Sony copied the Wii, then you know they're totally going to copy the Wii U, too. So at the very least, they're pioneers in that sense.

Ughhh, so much text, it's hard to respond to everything. How do you write so much? Where the heck are you getting this information from?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> The DS has proven itself to be an excellent handheld, with a decent game library to go with it. But just because touchscreen worked well on the DS does not mean it'll work well on a console. When sitting playing games in the comfort of my home, I find it ridiculous that Nintendo expects me to play them on a 6 inch controller rather than a 42 inch tv. Of course, I welcome them to prove me wrong. I'm just saying that on paper, it sounds like a bad idea.


Rather? Rather?? Why rather?? You'd be playing with both for most games, I would imagine. No good game would force you to play on the small screen for most of the time.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Rather? Rather?? Why rather?? You'd be playing with both for most games, I would imagine. No good game would force you to play on the small screen for most of the time.



Lets wait and see. Nintendo have developed a habit of not doing the obvious; not adopting HD for the Wii for example. And about the games, I really can't see where Nintendo can go from here. They've fallen into a rut of making bland casual games, just like how Sony and Microsoft make needlessly dramatic action games over and over again. Hopefully they can get their act together and start producing consistently good games again.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2011)

SirRob said:


> What? The entirety of your previous post was about the power of the consoles, except for the last part. You're just comparing graphics and power, and I don't think those are the only two factors in making a next generation console. We're just going to have to disagree here.


What. Okay, in that case, what makes the 3DS different from every other piece of hardware out there, particularly the mobile phones that have all but destroyed the traditional handheld gaming market? What does the Wii have, or what does the Wii-U have that makes it different from anything else out there? The Wiimote? The Wii-U controller? The Playstation Move is superior to the Wiimote to begin with, and the Wii-U controller is a touchscreen/tablet with buttons, similar to the bottom half of a DS. It's a mobile controller in the form of a home console controller. In what way will the Wii-U controller revolutionize anything? Its gameplay implications will more or less include games similar to those found on tablets like the iPad and games found on the DS.



> Comparing the Wii U to the iPad... That is serious apples to oranges. They have completely different applications...


That's true, the iPad at least can be used for multimedia purposes and isn't tethered to a box. Though the Wii-U controller is supposedly getting a web browser! </totallyapplestoorangescomparisonyessir>



> You say the Wii and Wii U limit the gaming experience. I say it offers new gaming experiences that other consoles can't offer.


How? It's basically a tablet-sized DS controller. It offers exactly the same gaming experiences that we've seen for years and years on the DS platform, and the same gameplay available on current-gen tablets and smartphones. In what way will the Wii-U offer new gaming experiences? Bear in mind that the Wiimote generally did not enhance or dramatically change gameplay on the Wii, and there were examples of games optimized for the Gamecube controller (and in the case of Goldeneye, even* came with a Classic Controller*). The Wiimote did offer the ability to play rail shooters for the first time in a long time due to its pointing ability, but its motion controls were almost always relegated to subfunctions and rarely used in gameplay beyond things like Wii Sports.



> You can't say that about the cost for Wii stuff... Microsoft and Sony are way worse when it comes to cost.


What's your source on that one? A PS3 controller costs $50. A 360 controller costs $60. Fully equipped Wiimote costs $100. I don't see how they're worse, unless you want to talk about Kinect ($129 one-time) or Move (which based its pricing on Nintendo). Do you mean instead that the consoles are more expensive? Maybe, though the Arcade 360 is basically the same price with a better game library (or at least a larger library consisting of more tangibly decent games compared to cruft and shovelware, which is all I ever find on the Wii - There may be half a dozen to a dozen Wii titles that I can think of that are generally considered any good - Which is another reason I rip on the hardware a lot, because frankly, the software sucks, too). For that matter, the Wii has always been priced far higher than it's worth when you consider what it actually is.



> You say they're not pioneering anything, but if Microsoft and Sony copied the Wii, then you know they're totally going to copy the Wii U, too. So at the very least, they're pioneers in that sense.


I did say that the Wiimote was innovative. Twice now. They copied the Wii because the Wiimote actually did do something for the gaming industry - It enabled greater accessibility for the casual gaming market, something that Nintendo up until the Move and Kinect came along capitalized on unopposed. Why would they need to copy the Wii-U when they both have their own mobile phones and tablets (MSFT's working on them; Also PS Vita) that people already own, and the Wii-U controller is almost literally an enlarged DS lower-half? Knowing MSFT and Sony, they'd sooner let their tablets link up with the console than create a console that required something like the Wii-U controller. Especially damning is that only one player at a time can even use the Wii-U controller, otherwise each player needs to use a Wiimote. It's like if Nintendo launched the Wii and only enabled one Wiimote per console, then required the rest of the players to use a Gamecube controller. You can't really get around that without downplaying the importance of the Wii-U controller - The only thing that sets apart the Wii-U from the competition, current or future.



> Ughhh, so much text, it's hard to respond to everything. How do you write so much? Where the heck are you getting this information from?


It's not like I just looked it all up randomly, I do happen to keep up with the gaming world, which is why I have the opinions I have.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 19, 2011)

I hate playing games on phones- they weren't designed for games. Same with the iPad. They lack buttons, and instead there are buttons on the screen itself. It takes up space from the screen and personally the lack of feeling a button is very off putting for me. Maybe it's just me, but I don't feel like touch screen buttons allow for the same precision as regular buttons. The two screens and the controls for the DS and 3DS remove all these problems while keeping the perks, and in addition they have exclusive games. The Wii doesn't only have motion controls, it makes good use of them without making it too gimmicky. And the Wii U controller's screen can interact with the TV's screen, which sets it apart from the DS, aside from being attached to a large, powerful TV screen. Plus it will still be active if someone else wants to use the TV, which is very practical for the casual market. 

What's my source? When you say that, I feel like this has been blown way out of proportion. Was what I said really that crazy? It must have been. 

Yes, I wasn't referring to the cost of the controllers themselves. But a fully equipped Wiimote costs $100? WTF?? What's YOUR source??? I paid $25 for a Wiimote Plus. Maybe if you're buying every useless add on that usually comes with the games they're used for, it'd cost that much.

Why would they need to copy the Wii U when they both have their own mobile phones and tablets? Uhhh? Are those phones and tablets also used as separate screens for the Xbox/PS?

I think the controller's ideal for single player and co-op multiplayer games. With co-op, it allows the other players to take on completely different roles than the one with the Wii U controller. There's so much you could do with that. I understand that the controller's not ideal for competitive multiplayer though.


----------



## Rhodri (Dec 19, 2011)

Not to quibble, but ~secret~, SirRob and Runefox, haven't you guys gone just a _little_ bit of off topic here? Why not just set up a dedicated thread where you can argue the superiority of the consoles to your hearts content?


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 19, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> Not to quibble, but ~secret~, SirRob and Runefox, haven't you guys gone just a _little_ bit of off topic here? Why not just set up a dedicated thread where you can argue the superiority of the consoles to your hearts content?



Because this isn't about which console is better. I'm not arguing that anyway.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 19, 2011)

The game now has a site.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 19, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> The game now has a site.


Those pictures are so easy to fap to.

Wait!! It says blahblah 3DS! I wonder what that means?! I hope it doesn't just mean 'compatible with 3DS', 'cause that's obvious...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2012)

Confirmed for US release on June 18th! I don't have to cry whenever I check Serebii anymore..!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 5, 2012)

Pokemon & Nobunaga's Ambition to be released in the US in June under the name of Pokemon Conquest.

French source.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 5, 2012)

Is this game a fusion of Pokemon and Shogun 2? :V

Also hoping that the Ikko-Ikki are going to be new new team rocket :v


----------



## Tybis (Apr 5, 2012)

That's interesting.
I may actually play a Pokemon game now.


----------

